# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  [KKDM-IV]  Quedada Mágica en Barcelona Domingo 22 Abril

## Ricky Berlin

*TACHIIIN 
TACHIIIN

Se hace saber, por orden del señor Alcaaaaaalde
Que la próxima KDDM (Kedada Mágica) se realizará en el més de abrrrriiil
El domingo dia 22 exactameeeeeeeeeeeeente.


Kiá! 

Video Promocional Abril
*

Las novedades es la incorporación de nuestro reportero Mágico 
Esparza!!!
que espero que aparezca con camara de fotos
(si me acuerdo, tb llevaré la mia x si las moscas)

Y por supuesto, el gran tema de la KDD (que fué elegido por votación Popular):

*BRICOMANIA; gadgets de mago
FORZAJES; cuando el espectador es libre de escoger la carta*

Y ya sabeis, postead ideas para futuras KDD´s y a principios de abril pongo la encuesta para escoger tema.

Saludos!
(para variar, ya iré editando el encabezamiento)

----------


## Némesis

Comapñeros,

Hasta ahora las quedadas siempre se hacían o en viernes o en sábado, y se hacían por la noche. ¿Por qué no volvemos a ese viejo y sano hábito? Bueno, tampoco hace falta que volvamos a la Ovella (ya sabemos lo que pasa allí), pero se pueden hacer en cualquier otro sitio.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si quereis puedo abrir la encuesta para abril indicando si se quiere realizar en Viernes noche, Sabado Tarde, Sabado Noche, Domingo Tarde.

¿Que te parece Némesis?

PD: igualmente para los mayores, podemos organizar "escapadas mágicas" nocturnas  :117:  y mantener las KDD´s en domingo: porque en sí son para lo que son, para conocer a la gente.

(y por la nochee... hooola wapaaa  :Wink1:  quieres ver mi FP tamaño Jumbo?)

Vale, voy a seguir con mis cosas a otra parte...

PDII: y organizar una cena con salida posterior? (no me refiero a hacer un "simpa" por volatilidad del personal, eh, sino a salir despues de cenar)

----------


## esparza

Increible el video promocional de la quedada  :D 

No me parece mala idea hacer la quedada por la noche, la verdad es que en las 2 últimas hemos sido muy pocos. A lo mejor cambiando el horario puede venir más gente.
¿Problema?...pues el de siempre, que todos tenemos derecho a venir a las quedadas y no estaríamos permitiendo el acceso a los menores.

Por mi lo de la encuesta me parece justo. Los fines de semana no tengo problemas de horarios o sea que vendré  sea cual sea el veredicto.
Y lo de la salida nocturna idem!

Saludos y a ver si podemos montarlo de manera que venga más gente!

----------


## The Black Prince

Uhm yo soy de barcelona, a ver si me animo a venir...aunque preferiria tener un pelin más de nivel xD.Que os pasó en la ovella?  Yo conozco varios sitios(por no decir muchos)  8)  si quereis un rollo más tranqui quizás  mejor huid de la zona tallers.... si me decís que buscais quizás os pueda sugerir algún local.

Un abrazo,

----------


## esparza

> si me decís que buscais quizás os pueda sugerir algún local.


Buscamos un sitio que te permitan sacar una baraja y un tapete...parece facil, pero no lo es.

Por lo del nivel yo ni me preocuparía. Tendrías que verme a mi.

Saludos

----------


## The Black Prince

Pues bueno puedo apuntarme así seguro que os puedo atosigar con mis miles de preguntas mauahahahhahahaahaha.

Uhm...si he visto algunos locales que directamente pone, no se puede jugar a cartas... lo suyo seria encontrar un bar de esos que la gente juega al mus...ahora que pienso por arco del triumfo conozco un bar(tipo granja) donde yo jugaba a cartas de rol... lo que no se a que hora cierra y que horario quereis hacer.

----------


## dante

El mayor problema es que la gente que dice que vine no viene :(  hacer un esfuerzo, no seamos sosos.

Ahora que no nos lee nadie... haber si ganamos a los de Madrid  :twisted:

----------


## Rafa505

Con esta propuesta creo que los que tenemos que intentar ganar somos nosotros.  :Wink:   :P

----------


## ignoto

Debajo mismo de mi casa hay un bar que cierran a las tantas y no ponen problemas por lo del tapete y las cartas.

Por si os sirve.

¡Ah! Y dejan entrar a menores (en un pueblo se va a enterar alguien).

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Debajo mismo de mi casa hay un bar que cierran a las tantas y no ponen problemas por lo del tapete y las cartas.
> 
> Por si os sirve.
> 
> ¡Ah! Y dejan entrar a menores (en un pueblo se va a enterar alguien).


Si es un bar recomendado por ti... seguro que es un antro oscuro maligno y perverso. ¿Hay alguno así por Barna? así nos apalancamos all night

EDIT: Ale, encuesta colgada.
Tb he colgado la opción de la rubia porque quiero ver cuan influyente es en vuestras(nuestras) mentes calenturientas.

Saludos

----------


## The Black Prince

Como me da a mi que voy a venir aunque mi novia me haga un pintaje de su corsé pongo lo que diga la rubia xD.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Como me da a mi que voy a venir aunque mi novia me haga un pintaje de su corsé pongo lo que diga la rubia xD.


Opino lo mismo, iria a cualquier quedada aunque TU novia me haga un pintaje de su corsé  :117: 
Es broma hombre... me hace un pintaje y no salgo de casa (su casa) en 1 semana... haya kdd o no  :117: 

Por cierto, oh grandes cientos de miles de millones de fans de Ricky Berlin. Os confirmo que YA HE GRABADO EL VIDEO (gracias al director Jaku Fernandez que anda que no me ha hecho sudar... kbron...) 

Espero poder editarlo y colgarlo pronto (pero no se podrá abrir dado las bases del concurso... vais a tener que esperar aún más)

y... y... y... no se que más decir.
Mñn +

----------


## rifaj

Bien, bien!!!!
xdxd aver cuando podemos ver el esperados video

PD1:seguramente vendre a esta quedada.

PD2:Yo tambien soy fan de Gagman  :Wink1:  xd

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por The Black Prince
> 
> Como me da a mi que voy a venir aunque mi novia me haga un pintaje de su corsé pongo lo que diga la rubia xD.
> 
> 
> Opino lo mismo, iria a cualquier quedada aunque TU novia me haga un pintaje de su corsé 
> Es broma hombre... me hace un pintaje y no salgo de casa (su casa) en 1 semana... haya kdd o no 
> 
> Por cierto, oh grandes cientos de miles de millones de fans de Ricky Berlin. Os confirmo que YA HE GRABADO EL VIDEO (gracias al director Jaku Fernandez que anda que no me ha hecho sudar... kbron...) 
> ...


Ultimamente está cambiando el pintaje por un laser deal  :117: DDD

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Ehh, venga venga, apuntaos a la KDD de Barna!!! Que si no... los Madriles nos van a tomar la delantera.

Animaros a venir, sobretodo si no os quereis perder mi nueva "rutina pirata". No tiene desperdicio... eso si, en un ambiente que no sea de magia... porque aún no se que efecto ponerle. Pero los gags ya están pensados, jajaja.
(Que tonto soy, me rio solo)

Pues eso! Vamos chicos!!! Al Abordaje!!!!

----------


## The Black Prince

Ya tengo ganas ^_^

----------


## Némesis

Quedo apuntado. Es irrevocable.

----------


## A.Marin

aceptareis a alguien que lleva relativamente poco?  :Oops:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> aceptareis a alguien que lleva relativamente poco?


X supuesto, normalmente el 70% somos amateurs

----------


## Némesis

¡Ah! Se me ovlidaba una cosa importantísima.
Necesitamos público profano para ensayar con más objetividad.
Aquellas siete chicas que el otro día tenían Esparza y Ricky para ellos solitos irían la mar de bien.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

y tu traías otras 2!!!
"Cáspitas", un público así va a ser dificil de repetir...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Por cierto, para el proximo finde se mantiene la fecha del domingo 22 x la tarde (la original del post). Eso si, sigamos discutiendo alternativas de horarios.

----------


## rofman

me gustaria ir y como soy amateur de amateurs os valdria de publico profano!!!! No me pidais un juego que me muero de vergüenza!!!!!



Saludos y por favor decir donde es aunque ese domingo no sé si ya tengo un compromiso, pero cuando hable con mi mujer os lo digo seguro!!!


Saludos y de verdad que espero veros en la salida!!!!

----------


## esparza

> para el proximo finde se mantiene la fecha del domingo 22 x la tarde


Uuuuuu!!!!!
¿Entonces porqué hemos hecho la votación?
¿Dónde esta la democracia?
SANGRE!!!!

Viernes Noche    
  21%  [ 3 ] 
Sabado Tarde    
  7%  [ 1 ] 
Sabado Noche    
  14%  [ 2 ] 
Domingo Tarde    
  14%  [ 2 ] 
Lo que diga la Rubia del Escote.    
  42%  [ 6 ] 

Seis personas han votado "Lo que diga la Rubia del Escote"...o sea que se supone que se adaptan a cualquier horario.
La fecha más votada ha sido el viernes noche! con 3 personas.
Si mis cálculos son exactos tendríamos que quedar el viernes noche y vendrían 9 personas...6 de la rubia y 3 que han votado el viernes.

¿No?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

La KDD es donde se dijo, el 22 domingo a las 17 delante Zurich a las 17:30 en el viena.

La votacion era para cambiar la fecha (ahora o futuro) pero tp veo mucha participación así que mantenemos el dia y la hora, y decidimos el cambio para Mayo.

Y da = que seas amateur. Lo unico que pedimos es que ames a la magia  :117:

----------


## The Black Prince

En el vienna vi gente jugando a cartas alguna que otra vez, no creo que nadie nos diga nada.Por cierto, traemos cada uno un tapete? o como lo hacemos? Yo me vi a comprar un duffy  de esos grande si quereis lo traigo.

Un saludo,

----------


## The Black Prince

P.D:No había un video :Confused: 

Traeré la camara de fotos para que quede inmortalizao el momento  :117:  ^_^

----------


## dante

Yo también me apunto, y toy completamente deacuerdo con Némesis, tenéis que traeros a  las chicas jeje y que despues de cada juego, enseñen cartulinas con puntuación...
O que enseñen lo que quieran  :twisted:

----------


## Némesis

Tendríamos que hacerlo más a menudo...
Quedar para reunirnos, por ejemplo, una vez por semana...
Quien pueda venir, bien, y quien no, le esperamos a la siguiente...
tengo mono.

----------


## rifaj

Yo me apunto.
Respecto a la idea de nemesis, estaria bien quedar una vez por semana
pero una semana en domingo tarde y la otra viernes noche para los "pekes" que no podemos venir los viernes noche xdxd

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Facil solucion:
Nemesis, se encargará de la KDD en Barna para el viernes o sabado noche entre el 1 y el 15 de cada mes
y Ricky, (usease yo) se encarga de la KDD en Barna para el domingo tarde entre el 15 y el 31 de cada mes

Vamos, que tendremos 2 KDD´s por mes, a diferentes horarios para que podamos escoger.

Que os parece?

----------


## rifaj

**ta madre jeje
estoy ansioso po esta kedada y las nuevos gags de ricky xdxd

----------


## Némesis

> Facil solucion:
> Nemesis, se encargará de la KDD en Barna para el viernes o sabado noche entre el 1 y el 15 de cada mes
> y Ricky, (usease yo) se encarga de la KDD en Barna para el domingo tarde entre el 15 y el 31 de cada mes


Te tomo la palabra, ¿eh?
¡Pero a cambio tienes que presentarme a esas chicas! :D

----------


## The Black Prince

No estaria mal no....

----------


## JaumeBF

Ey!!

Yo alomejor me paso si tengo un ratillo! 

PD: rifaj, que curso estas haciendo ahora? Lo digo por si conoces a un amigo mio de Terrassa.

Saludos!

----------


## rifaj

Tienes un mp.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

... y surgió el amor en el foro

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ole ole! soltar a las turcas que vuelen y revoloteeen!!! (las palomas digo)

----------


## A.Marin

alomejor ire yo con 2 personas mas, novatillos tambien, asi que no nos pidais ningun juego ya nos veremos

----------


## iviro

Lamentablemente, esta vez, no podré pasar ni a saludaros...........

Claro, que pueden cambiar las cosas (Lo deseo, y lo pido con 
devoción).

Siempre me queda la próxima vez..........

Que os divirtáis muchisssssimo.
Saludos.
Iviro.

----------


## ShocKy

yo soy una de los acompañantes de A.Marin, tng muxas ganas de ver vuestros trucos ^^

----------


## hawyn yaur

me apunto ( es la primera vez, os lo pasais muy bien o que? :D )

si me gusta no dudeis en que vendre a las proximas

----------


## Ricky Berlin

ole ole, mu bien, así me gusta, que os animeis.

----------


## rifaj

Ricky, este viene de mi parte^^

nos vemos!

Edito: Has pensado mas gags para esta vez? :P

----------


## rofman

Lo siento mucho pero yo al final no voy a poder asistir!!! 

:-(

Las reuniones familiares es lo que tienen que no puedes fallar :-(


Quizás la próxima vez si sea posible!!!!

----------


## Némesis

Yo vendré más tarde.
Por favor, no os marchéis hasta las 21. o 21.30.
Lo siento, asuntos personales, ya os contaré.
Saludos.

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo traeré mi tapete nos lo podemos rular.Lo que si sería interesante sería algún medio de identificación, porque nose vosotros pero identificar personas en el zurich como esté llenito es un lio, yo propongo que Ricky lleve un tulipán amarillo grande en la solapa ^_^ . Hasta que hora teneis pensado, lo digo para planificarme, por mi como si os quereis quedar hasta la 1 de la noche.

Un abrazo,

P.D:Nemesis lo de las 9 te refieres a que te esperemos antes o que vendrás sobre esa hora?Igualmente no te preocupes que por lo menos un servidor un domingo no tiene prisa, espero que todo vaya bien.

----------


## xlREDlx

Normalmente ya reconocemos a alguno que otro por el avatar, además estás últimas quedadas hemos sido los mismos así que más fácil aún xD. Es el grupo de gente con bycicle, no tiene pérdida   :Lol:  

Nos quedamos hasta las 20 o 21 más o menos (igual me equivoco, no me acuerdo), pero básicamente porque la gente se va llendo y al quedar 2 o 3 nos vamos...  Esta vez que parece que habrá más gente seguramente durará más  :D 

(Yo tambien voy, para variar ^^)

----------


## Goreneko

Como siempre el Gore estará por ahí perdido y se pierde la kdd   :Lol:

----------


## rifaj

Delante del Zurich, personas de pie en circulo con barajas bicycle en la mano.

No tiene perdida xD.
Nos vemos!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Buscad aquellos que lleven FP 
 :117: 

Ehhh, es un gag
va coñes, riete,q ue es bueno
no lo captas?
si hombre si, el FP, ya sabes... no lo puedes ver... si no? 
no?

bueno, fracaso. Eso si, sobre el festival de magiapotagia 2007: MI video ya se puede descargar. El del resto de gente creo que aún no...  :117:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Buscad aquellos que lleven FP 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, es un gag
> va coñes, riete,* ue es bueno
> no lo captas?
> si hombre si, el FP, ya sabes... no lo puedes ver... si no? 
> no?
> 
> bueno, fracaso. Eso si, sobre el festival de magiapotagia 2007: MI video ya se puede descargar. El del resto de gente creo que aún no...


Nos harás la rutina del festival, no? :PPPP

----------


## xlREDlx

Ha estado muy bien, aunque al final hemos sido sólo 7 (que raaaaaro... xD). Los nuevos muy simpáticos también, a ver si a la próxima también venís xD Bueno, hay que destacar el juego sobre los piratas de Ricky, a ver si hay alguna foto por ahí de todos con parche  :twisted:
Y... seguid vosotros que no sé que más decir  :D

----------


## pujoman

sigo insistiendo que a mi los domingos  :roll: me va mejor el viernes i luegeo de fiesta jeje

saludos ya  ver si alguien cuenta anecdotas

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Efectivamente, como decia the black prince ha habido una pequeña representacion de mi rutina del video pero readaptada a una historia de Piratas  :117: 

Aunque ya está. Prometo no sacar más ese juego por las calles. Ya lo he explotado bastante. Quizás si hacemos un poco de street magic lo resucite, pero hasta aquí ha llegado.

Por el resto la gente brutal. Rifajio, como se llamaba tu amigo :Confused:  dile el proximo dia que vaya más lento con las cartas que es una esponja devoradora de juegos... aixxx.

Nada, me lo he pasao mu bien, estais hechos unos monstruos (feos, más que feos)

Ahora le toca a Nemesis proponer una KDD un viernes / sabado noche.

Ale, me voy a preparar la rutina de sant Jordi pa mñn
un saludo!

----------


## The Black Prince

> Efectivamente, como decia the black prince ha habido una pequeña representacion de mi rutina del video pero readaptada a una historia de Piratas 
> 
> Aunque ya está. Prometo no sacar más ese juego por las calles. Ya lo he explotado bastante. Quizás si hacemos un poco de street magic lo resucite, pero hasta aquí ha llegado.
> 
> Por el resto la gente brutal. Rifajio, como se llamaba tu amigo dile el proximo dia que vaya más lento con las cartas que es una esponja devoradora de juegos... aixxx.
> 
> Nada, me lo he pasao mu bien, estais hechos unos monstruos (feos, más que feos)
> 
> Ahora le toca a Nemesis proponer una KDD un viernes / sabado noche.
> ...


A ti lo que te ha gustado a sido la aparición que te he enseñado jajajajajaja es brutal ^_^.Voy a grabar mi rutina en video para que no penseis que siempre me pongo tan nervioso xD

----------


## esparza

Ok, se me ha ido la cabeza y últimamente estoy muy desconectado.
Siento no haber podido venir, que aunque solo fuerais 7 ya son más de lo normal!
Prometo venir a la siguiente, no por mi gran aportación mágica, sino porque me apetece.

Cachis!

----------


## hawyn yaur

ricky... lo de que soy una esponja devoradora de juegos, eso es bueno o malo? :roll: 

weno nada mas, que ha estado mu bien y espero venir a la proxima[/quote]

----------


## A.Marin

aqui teneis las fotos de la kdd, hechas por mi ya que el reportero original no se a presentado   :Smile1:  , si alguien quiere los originales que me avisen que okupan 3 MB por foto  8-)

----------


## hawyn yaur

muy bonitas, lastima que no haya una do todos con el prache :(
slaudos a todos, ricky... contestame anda xD...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Es bueno leches!
acaso lo dudas!!!
 :117: 

Oing, he salido en mi peor perfil... no me digas que no tienes fotos con los parches? ui ui ui... pues el próximo dia toca tanga...

----------


## rifaj

si os fijais yo he echo una camuflacion camaleonica en las fotos xd

----------


## Ricky Berlin

*ERES LA NIÑA DEL GLOBO!!!*

Lo sabía....

----------


## hawyn yaur

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


( espero que lo del tanga sea broma...)

----------


## rifaj

Jajajajajaj  :Lol:   la niña del globo xd

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Mira, ya tenemos voluntario  :117: 
hawyn yaur!!!  :Wink1:

----------


## hawyn yaur

¬¬ mira el que gracioso

----------


## mcgrau

tenéis que hacer otra que yo no pude ir por asuntos personales... tenéis que repetirlo

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si si, each mes haremos una, y si nemesis se anima y lo cuelga YA, haremos una antes del 15 de abril por la noche y otras a finales domingo por la tarde.

Estoy esperando a este hombre...

----------


## rifaj

> Ricky Berlin  	
> MissatgePublicat: Ds Abr 28, 2007 2:38 am    Assumpte:
> Si si, each mes haremos una, y si nemesis se anima y lo cuelga YA, haremos una antes del 15 de abril por la noche y otras a finales domingo por la tarde.
> 
> Estoy esperando a este hombre...


Como no sea en mayo tendreis que esperar hasta 2008...   :Lol:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Ricky Berlin  	
> MissatgePublicat: Ds Abr 28, 2007 2:38 am    Assumpte:
> Si si, each mes haremos una, y si nemesis se anima y lo cuelga YA, haremos una antes del 15 de abril por la noche y otras a finales domingo por la tarde.
> 
> Estoy esperando a este hombre...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Como no sea en mayo tendreis que esperar hasta 2008...


Ya ves

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Vale, ¿uno no se puede equivocar o que? 
Os voy a hacer desaparecer!!!

Es más, os voy a hacer desaparecer a cachitos!!!
Es mas! voy a hacer desaparecer los cachitos de los cachitos!!!

Es más! para que veais que no voy en broma AHORA MISMO acaban de desaparecer mágicamente de vuestro cuerpo 3 atomos... ale, a ver si los encontrais. Ja, soy bueno eh...

*QUE LA PROXIMA QUEDADA ES EN MAYO* leches, que no se puede hablar con vosotros
 :P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Beber etanol refinado industrial del 96% a palo seco te ha matado muchas neuronas ...

¿Conoces Jay y Bob el silencioso?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bienvenidos al dia mundial de...

*METETE CON RICKY BERLIN*

Adelante, es tu oportunidad para decir lo que piensas de mi  :117: ...
[/i]

----------


## Némesis

¡Yuju! ¿Yo también puedo meterme?

- Hola, soy el guionista de la primera trilogía se STAR WARS. ¡el auténtico! ¡El original!
- Escena jodida por culpa del puto dinero.
- Este Lucas...

P.D. ¿No joderías una miniatura de coleccionista friki para hacer el efecto, ¿verdad?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> P.D. ¿No usarías una miniatura de coleccionista friki para hacer el efecto, ¿verdad?


No, usamos productos comerciales Frikis: la cabeza de Dark Vader la daban con los cereales, las pelis son las normales, y las figuras son de un juego de mesa :

Aquí tenemos las dos naces (next time enfocaremos más y mejor)
Colección de Wizards of the coast;  
Star Wars Miniatures Starship Battles Game 
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x...icle/sbgallery
A-wing Starfighter 14/60 C
X-wing Starfighter 27/60 C

La figura que usamos era:
Colección Revenge of the Sith
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x...thesithgallery
Jedi Knight 12/60 C

Y la que queriamos usar era esta, pero no la encontramos en el cajon  :117: 
Colección Rebel Storm
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x...elstormgallery
Rebel Pilot 17/60 C 

X cierto Nemesis, te toca decir cuando es la KDD nocturna  :Wink1:

----------


## The Black Prince

Todos estos productossss son productosss registradosss de la marca lucasfilm and co.También conocidos por ser el ejemplo más claro que se muestra en todos los cine forum y las universidades de cine de "porqué no se debe hacer una sextalogía".O peor aún, porqué estas tienen que afectar directamente a la triología inicial en su visionado.

Un saludín

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Todos estos productossss son productosss registradosss ...


SsssSSSsSssSSSssiiii mi amoooo  :117:

----------

